# USB no lee correctamente en estereo de auto



## bocagonza (Mar 6, 2013)

buenas amigos, les tengo una duda, tengo este estereo http://www.pioneer-latin.com/es/productos/avhp3150dvd-221.html el cual me lo dieron, pero no le funciona el usb, al conectar el pendrive me dice que "unplayable files" y adentro el pendrive solo tiene archivos .MP3  que sera ? o esto lee otro formato ?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2013)

Averigua si el mp3 está corrupto, está formateado  en nvfs o en fat32...
igual el equipo solo lee un tipo de formato y solo encuentra los archivos si están en una carpeta concreta...


----------



## bocagonza (Mar 6, 2013)

Es fat 32, era un error de formateo, muchas gracias


----------



## Scooter (Mar 7, 2013)

Pues formatea y prueba de nuevo.


----------

